# Looking for a real estate agent!



## scott_hammy (Dec 4, 2014)

My wife and I have a trip booked for March of next year! We will be staying in Tulum for just over three weeks! While we are there we would like to spend a couple of days with a real estate agent, so that he/ she can show us what is available in the Tulum area. If anyone could recommend a decent Real estate agent that we can contact , it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Scott & Kari


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have an agent that I just met with over Thanksgiving. He is an expat from Georgia. Andrew is his name very knowledgeable in Tulum, Playa Del Carmen area. I will send you a private message with info. not sure if I can post it here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marthavictoria1 said:


> I have an agent that I just met with over Thanksgiving. He is an expat from Georgia. < snip> is his name very knowledgeable in Tulum, Playa Del Carmen area. I will send you a private message with info. not sure if I can post it here.


No, you can't post his name and contact information here, though it's fine to do so in a PM.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I tried but Scott_ can't receive private messages.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marthavictoria1 said:


> I tried but Scott_ can't receive private messages.


New forum members have to make 5 posts before the PM function kicks in.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

what type of property are you looking to buy? to live or to use as a vacation rental? If your looking for a vacation rental now and to live in the future you may want to look at playa Del Carmen I saw some condos brand new under construction for prices between 125,000 to 200,0000. It had a roof top deck with a view.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marthavictoria1 said:


> what type of property are you looking to buy? to live or to use as a vacation rental? If your looking for a vacation rental now and to live in the future you may want to look at playa Del Carmen I saw some condos brand new under construction for prices between 125,000 to 200,0000. It had a roof top deck with a view.


Are these prices in dollars or pesos?


----------



## scott_hammy (Dec 4, 2014)

marthavictoria1 said:


> what type of property are you looking to buy? to live or to use as a vacation rental? If your looking for a vacation rental now and to live in the future you may want to look at playa Del Carmen I saw some condos brand new under construction for prices between 125,000 to 200,0000. It had a roof top deck with a view.


 presently we are thinking to vacation there for a couple of years and then move there ! I will be retiring at the end of 2016 so we will hopefully make the move then. So for now just keeping our options open! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have sold real estate for over 20 years internationally and within the states -- be very careful about agents in Mexico - I do not mean to step on toes but there are so many unprofessional people selling real estate there that it is not funny - A company that is also a company well known in the states has an office in P.V. and the broker asked me to come in to train his agents and help him redesign his office. What a mess, I do not know what the heck he thought he was doing because he had no clue about the profession of real estate. There really are no rules in Mexico for selling real estate even though some areas have boards and try to look like Realtors in the states. The requirements for testing and study about the laws in real estate are not established within the country. Know what you personally are doing and do not just think that because the Realtor word is on a card that they are really a Realtor as you know the term. The term REALTOR® is not only a trademark owned by NAR and protected by federal law, it's a valuable membership benefit that distinguishes members from other real estate licensees.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I have sold real estate for over 20 years internationally and within the states -- be very careful about agents in Mexico - I do not mean to step on toes but there are so many unprofessional people selling real estate there that it is not funny - A company that is also a company well known in the states has an office in P.V. and the broker asked me to come in to train his agents and help him redesign his office. What a mess, I do not know what the heck he thought he was doing because he had no clue about the profession of real estate. There really are no rules in Mexico for selling real estate even though some areas have boards and try to look like Realtors in the states. The requirements for testing and study about the laws in real estate are not established within the country. Know what you personally are doing and do not just think that because the Realtor word is on a card that they are really a Realtor as you know the term. The term REALTOR® is not only a trademark owned by NAR and protected by federal law, it's a valuable membership benefit that distinguishes members from other real estate licensees.


In Mexico, Notario Publicos are senior attorneys licensed to handle property transfers. But they don't generally get involved in helping to find a place you want. The way most Mexicans do it, they find a house they like, agree on a price with the seller; then the buyer selects a Notario Publico to handle the paperwork.

Incidentally there is no relation between a Notario Publico in Mexico and a Notary Public in the US. The words sound similar but the jobs and qualifications are completely different.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In Mexico, Notario Publicos are senior attorneys licensed to handle property transfers. But they don't generally get involved in helping to find a place you want. The way most Mexicans do it, they find a house they like, agree on a price with the seller; then the buyer selects a Notario Publico to handle the paperwork.
> 
> Incidentally there is no relation between a Notario Publico in Mexico and a Notary Public in the US. The words sound similar but the jobs and qualifications are completely different.


Very true.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

The amounts that I posted are dollars. In that area I learned that most prices are in dollars. I did see some condos in playa Del Carmen that are about 15 minute car ride from the beach, new construction 2 bed 1 bath for 500,000 pesos. But like you thinking about the future it did not have the atmosphere I was looking for. In the area of Tulum my agent stated there are a lot of opportunities, but you need to study the area. Some properties maybe part of ejido land and can turn into a nightmare. As soon as you reach the number post needed I'll send the information.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

scott_hammy said:


> presently we are thinking to vacation there for a couple of years and then move there ! I will be retiring at the end of 2016 so we will hopefully make the move then. So for now just keeping our options open! Thanks for the replies.


In case you haven't picked up on this fact already, be aware that near the coast, foreigners can not own property outright. They have to have a bank hold the title for them in the form of a fideocomiso. Inland and away from the borders, foreigners can buy and hold the title (escritura) in their own name.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

marthavictoria1 said:


> The amounts that I posted are dollars. In that area I learned that most prices are in dollars. I did see some condos in playa Del Carmen that are about 15 minute car ride from the beach, new construction 2 bed 1 bath for 500,000 pesos. But like you thinking about the future it did not have the atmosphere I was looking for. In the area of Tulum my agent stated there are a lot of opportunities, but you need to study the area. Some properties maybe part of ejido land and can turn into a nightmare. As soon as you reach the number post needed I'll send the information.


I ran into 2 US Expats in Playa del Carmen last month and we had a long talk about where I live and there where they live over coffee at 7AM in the morning. They both have friends who have bought new construction 3 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath houses on small lots in a large development 15 minutes from the center of town for $860,000 pesos recently and are having the cabinets built as the kitchen and closets were not included in the price. The one long time Expat said he figured the houses where about 80 to 90 sq. meter 2 story houses. [860 to 970 sq. ft.] This is about the same price here for a new house in a gated guarded "privada" in a working class area. I was a little surprised as I thought prices would be quite a bit higher in Playa than here.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought the Mexico Congress voted to allow foreigners to own land along in the restricted zone. When it comes into play I don't know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cscscs007 said:


> I thought the Mexico Congress voted to allow foreigners to own land along in the restricted zone. When it comes into play I don't know.


According to National Public Radio, there was a proposal a year ago to that effect. It passed the lower house, but I don't know if it passed the Mexican Senate. Since it requires a change in the constitution, it will also require approval of a majority of the states. My guess is that, since we haven't heard any more about it in a year, it is going nowhere fast.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Alan_Mexacali you are absolutely correct. I viewed 3 similar properties within a gated community. They offer you a base price and then you add on your kitchen, closets, and any upgrades. The prices ranges from 480,000 -950,000 pesos. The new construction I saw was located in the new downtown that they are calling. There is a mall and everything very near by. The thing I did not like about the property is that it seems very Americanized. You look out your window and you see condo buildings. No view, no trees or palm trees, no ocean sound. But that's just me.


----------



## Rami141 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Agent in Tulum*

Hi Scott and Kari,
Merry Christmas and welcome to Tulum! It's nice to see that the number of us, investors, is growing here. We are also investing in Tulum, and have found a great agent, and expat from London, who has shown us some very attractive off market deals, and we ended up buying a lot. We were initially torn between Playa and Tulum, but finally decided to go with Tulum, because here we can get better value for our money.
I understood I cannot post the name and contact here, and I am wondering how I can post a PM?? :confused2:
<snip>
Good luck!
R


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Rami141 said:


> Hi Scott and Kari,
> Merry Christmas and welcome to Tulum! It's nice to see that the number of us, investors, is growing here. We are also investing in Tulum, and have found a great agent, and expat from London, who has shown us some very attractive off market deals, and we ended up buying a lot. We were initially torn between Playa and Tulum, but finally decided to go with Tulum, because here we can get better value for our money.
> I understood I cannot post the name and contact here, and I am wondering how I can post a PM?? :confused2:
> <snip>
> ...


After 5 posts, you will be able to use the PM system. You cannot post unsolicited links promoting commercial establishments or for any other purpose. Nor should you use the PM system to send unsolicited links. If you would like to advertise, pay for a premium membership and put an ad in the classified section.


----------



## Rami141 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Will, I understand. I was just trying to be helpful with my advice, but I will follow the rules.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> I thought the Mexico Congress voted to allow foreigners to own land along in the restricted zone. When it comes into play I don't know.


I think those reports were primarily wishful thinking. I believe we had a discussion about it on this forum previously.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That does not mean it did not change since then or will not change so there is no harm in asking or is there?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The dicta forbidding non-Mexican citizens anointed by birth from buying Mexican real estate within designated distances of borders or seashores were born of xenaphobia based upon Mexico´s correctly distrustful experience with U.S. and French imperialism during the 19th Century and other such historic times. During the decades prior to the U.S. Civil War when that war distracted U.S. impirialists from previous goals which included annexation of the Mexican state as a colony rather than on par with other U.S. states, there was an impiarilist movement to invade and conquer the then Mexican territory (not yet stolen) and administer its vast resources under U.S. domination. This acquisition of power and exploitation was justified as, as was rationalized in those days, as Mexico was a land blessed with abundant natural resources and numerous warm-water ports only having failed to live up to its potential because it was administered by an inept gang of "Spaniards, Indians and Africans". All that was needed was the administration of Northern European Caucasons with the administrative skills needed to make this territory function properly. Perhaps a few million African slaves could be brought in to tend the fields.

There was a time when the powers-that-were in the Yucatán Peninsula, centered in Merida, refused annexation by the rest of Mexica and actually tried to become an integral part of the Confederate States of America since they were also slaveholders. 

Anyone who thinks he/she is knowledgable about the historic criteria that led to the laws restricting Mexican property ownership within certain border regions, should, perhaps, not mouth- off until better informed.

The criteria used to justifiy restrictiion of land ownership within certain border or seaside regions of Mexico are no longer applicable politically so the notion that these criteria will no longer prove adminstratively feasible is not far-fetched. Open your eyes.


----------

